# Looking for furry con stories



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 14, 2009)

Frankly I don't even have a clue what a furry con is really like. I know I am not the only one, I know I messaged 3 others who are like me afraid to even go to one. I admit maybe our fears are getting the best of us, but like I said we just don't know anything period. Can anyone here give me a clue?!!!!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 14, 2009)

Wait heres a video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StkyRwzj--U

I watched it like yesterday.


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Aug 21, 2009)

Imagine being with Quad Digits of people that have same intrest as you. Furries.

Okay Think of LONG AT-CON Reg Lines... Thats why you Pre Reg.

Nobody is going to hate you, were all good.

First con was FC09, parents let me ditch school for it, and now im volunteering for FC2010 Logistics


----------



## Uro (Aug 26, 2009)

You get drunk, dance, hang out with friends.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 26, 2009)

I hit my first con this year. Everyone's experience is going to be different, largely depending on the kind of group you're with, or if you go alone (I don't recommend this.. I think that would be depressing).

A local friend of mine went up with me, and we had a room with 4 other buddies we've gotten to know on the forums here. There was a lot of alcohol that weekend, haha. We chilled in the room a bit, played some Rockband 2 in another person's room, went around the dealer's room, ran into random people, etc.

This was at Anthrocon, so the potential of running into people I know online was pretty strong. I have no idea what a smaller con would be like, but it was a lot of fun. I couldn't stop taking pics of all the suiters, heheh. There were also lots of events with artists, some stand-up (like 2 Gryphon), fursuiters parade, and so much random stuff. There's going to be something for everyone, whether it's tabletop RPG's or drunk karaoke night at a bar.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 14, 2009)

fun  friends  and  awesome  dances... there are  cons with less  people there are even out door  cons  where you  go  camping  with all your favorate  furrys


----------

